# Zenith Defy ref. A 7652 ca. 1970 I like to call it the Spaceman



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

The futuristic design immediately makes one think of the space age.

ca. 1970 Japanese catalog pic.








ref A 7652 (brown dial, date only).

The early seventies are a dream for the watch collector, both for the daring new designs and the technical qualities of the watches.

















Inside beats a Zenith cal. 2562 PC at 28800 vph.








straight brushed finish







the broad edges are shiny, polished, which is great as they capture the light.

































Case measures a comfortable 37 x 42 mm.









The crown is hidden.









The plain back has the serial number.

















the bracelet is very beautiful, I've grown to like it a lot; it is not too heavy but strong;








































the above had only one owner but he used it a lot : the brushed finish is all but gone ! (crystal could still be polished) 







here the brushed finish is partially preserved but the crystal had deep scratches which won't polish out. A special crystal like this will be difficult to find. The movement is still running impeccably with chronometer precision.









The hidden crown is a beautiful big 5 mm with 4 pointed Zenith star.









































And so it happened that these three spacemen have decided to set up their colony with me. b-)


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice shots sempervivens! But it does not do much for me. I had a Timex, during that era, that looked kind of like that.Defy's are cool, but I can't get one that looks like that.

;-)

Thanks for the sharing!
Dan


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, really nice trio! I remember raj got one of these a few months back ... some of the '70s Zeniths are overlooked, so can get pretty good deals on the non-El Primero models, methinks.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice spread! Yours is now the definitive 'Spaceman' Defy collection!


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats, that's a great looking set! Not everyone's taste, but I've always been drawn in by the odd shapes of the 70s and this model in particular.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you.

Here are some more threads of the 'Spaceman' or 'Marmite' :

M300raj posted this in April :

My latest vintage acquisition I call it the marmite watch

He did well, posting only one pic, but his nick 'the marmite watch' got a following. Although several reactions in this thread already spoke about 'space' (Lost in Space, Space 1999), Lou followed his nick with :

Marmite in a box

Both watches look fine to excellent.

A lot better than my first one, of which I posted some pics nearly one year ago : Defy 2011

Obviously you have to get used a bit to this watch.

But Dan, what you say about Timex is laughable, Timex never made a quality watch like this. In their design department I have seen Timex may have done nice cheap imitations of the style of Omega Dynamics and such, maybe even this Zenith Defy, but the quality can't be compared to the real stuff! It would be a pity if a cheap fake watch would deter you from the real thing so I think you should reconsider ! Comparing a chromium Timex handwound watch with a Taiwanese movement, to a stainless steel Zenith with a Zenith manufacture automatic movement!


----------



## m300raj (Apr 3, 2008)

Very interesting to see all of them, the one with the brown dial must be quite rare?Also I have not seen another with the "28800" on the dial like mine other than Lou's. I am still looking for a steel bracelet for mine as I think chunky steel watches always look better than a leather strap, I see you have two and they look new?
Raj


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks. The brown dial is great IMO. The brown dial colour is a rare and important feature of this watch, unusual and beautiful like the rest of it!
Of course Lou's ref A791 has a blue dial, which is also nice. Everybody likes a blue dial. 
Yours has a slightly different dial with '28800' on it. 
Now to find an original steel bracelet for this watch you may have to buy a whole watch, like I did. Good luck !
As you can see in the pics, out of the two with bracelet, one bracelet is in very good condition, the other has many tiny scratches, making it less shiny. It is interesting that the two with bracelet have the same serial number 748Dxxx, and the one without bracelet has a serial number starting 749Dxxx.












m300raj said:


> Very interesting to see all of them, the one with the brown dial must be quite rare?Also I have not seen another with the "28800" on the dial like mine other than Lou's. I am still looking for a steel bracelet for mine as I think chunky steel watches always look better than a leather strap, I see you have two and they look new?
> Raj


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

found some old pics of the movement (of the watch on a strap, which was the first I bought around one year ago, but the others have the same movement, I think this watch was only made in 1970 with cal. 2562PC).
















Here's the caseback inside as well :









IMHO this model was only made with cal. 2562 PC.
it was probably only made in 1970.
And I guess there is nothing in Roessler about it.
There was a great variety of Defy's in the beginning. 
In the mid '70s there were only 4 models (in the catalog), but in the early seventies there must have been at least a dozen.


----------



## m300raj (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a check of my serial number and it starts with 754D which i think is a later production number so may indicate the later ones came with leather straps?


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Zenith Spaceman, second series : ref. 01.1010.290* (produced ca. 1972).

We already knew that around the beginning of 1970, Zenith produced the ref. A7652 Zenith Defy "Spaceman", which was a top of the line model in the 1971 catalog (second only to the El Primero).

These Spacemen normally all have a cal. 2562 PC inside, which beats at 28800 bph. Still most of the first series Spacemen have a dial which simply mentions 'automatic'. Some have a dial that mentions '28800' instead.

Now I found out that Zenith did make a second production run of the 'Spaceman'.

Instead of the serial number on the back, this has the model number 01.1010.290.









These new model codes were introduced ca. 1972, therefore this second series Spaceman was probably produced in 1972.

I even saw an original tag, with both references on it: A7652 and 01.1010.290.














This second series still has a caliber 2562 PC inside. It has the '28800' dial.









I love these dials: it is amazing how the dial is perfectly divided by four simple white lines.









The special and unique G.F. rice-bead bracelet is excellent and still underrated by collectors. The endpieces for the Spaceman are marked 'ZP'.

The clasp of this sample has the date 4-72 (4th quarter 1972):









Somebody made a rather deep hole in this caseback when trying to open it.









Please, do whatever it takes, rob your watchmaker if necessary : but do get a soft rubber ball to unscrew this type of caseback.









Zenith cal. 2562 PC is an excellent, chronometer grade automatic, and is very easy to adjust.
Notice also the thick rubber suspension-ring around the movement, to absorb all axial and radial shocks, a Zenith patent and the hallmark of the Zenith Defy.









Of course the caseback of the second series still has the same Zenith reference on the inside: SP 14 2.









We now know that SP refers to Spillmann, a company that specialised in gold and fancy cases, and who also made the cases for the first Zenith El Primero's.









Now these 4 spacemen should help me take off, because I long to fly into the blue sky. 
But unlike Felix B., I don't want to jump back down to this sorrowful earth, I want to stay up there!









_Volare oh oh... 
cantare oh oh...
nel blu dipinto di blu...
felice di stare lassù_









I hope you liked this and that it may serve.






​


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

FOUR?!! A bit excessive - I think you should mail me one on the spot. You don't really need them all, they all look the same anyway..... - and you can't wear more than one at a time. b-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess we all had that phase. At the time, I had a mechanical Timex that looked like that. It was a cheaply made watch and did not outlast me. The Zenith, I am happy to see, keep on ticking!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Hartmut Richter said:


> you can't wear more than one at a time. b-)


Why, don't I have two arms? What's the other arm for then? b-)



> I guess we all had that phase.


I guess I'm still in that phase :-d Paradise regained.









_Volare oh oh
cantare oh oh
nel blu, dipinto di blu
felice di stare lassù_









_To fly oh oh
To sing oh oh
Into the blue, painted blue
Happy to stay up there 
with you_ ...


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

Never seen one live. You got four similar dialled watches (one with leather stap), Sempers you are one serious collector!
Do they have mineral or plexiglass? Is the crown like in other Defys a screw down one?


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Hessu said:


> Never seen one live. You got four similar dialled watches (one with leather stap), Sempers you are one serious collector!
> Do they have mineral or plexiglass? Is the crown like in other Defys a screw down one?


A normal crown, you can wind it, see also the pics on the first page of this thread. The crystal is plexi. This model is 100 m waterresistant.
It is 36 x 48 mm, a handsome size, and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> Why, don't I have two arms? What's the other arm for then? b-)


OK, so you can't wear more than *two *at a time! Which still leaves enough for me to become similarly privileged.....! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Hartmut Richter said:


> OK, so you can't wear more than *two *at a time! Which still leaves enough for me to become similarly privileged.....!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


So you think I can wear only one per wrist  ?

How about three per wrist :









Or how about four per wrist :-!:


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*You stingy b*****d!!!!! OK, see what I care, keep them all!!! :-x
*
(No hard feelings and congratulations from a fellow collector and enthusiast, of course!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## MMMD (Mar 17, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> *You stingy b*****d!!!!! OK, see what I care, keep them all!!! :-x
> *
> (No hard feelings and congratulations from a fellow collector and enthusiast, of course!)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


You're not going to like this, Hartmut...

The Space Race is even... by the numbers... but, thanks to Movado and the cal 405, I believe I can claim a technological advantage. 










Only one of these A791 Spacemen is in really spectacular condition, though... had it on the wrist yesterday:


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

MMMD said:


> You're not going to like this, Hartmut...
> 
> The Space Race is even... by the numbers... but, thanks to Movado and the cal 405, I believe I can claim a technological advantage.


I should congratulate you on that collection.

However, if just for the record, I should belie your claim of a technological advantage, for two simple reasons:

1. the Movado cal. 405 is a good movement, but the Zenith cal. 2562 PC is more reliable as a chronometer.

2. the watches with Movado cal 405 also lack the Zenith patented "Defy" technology of the shock absorbing movement ring.

Another update for this thread: I found a nice, used case including intact crystal:









It has a dented back, but I don't need the back anyway:









The case and crystal are useful to upgrade my first Spaceman (while retaining the original back). Here it is installed by the watchmaker:















next to the old case:














The colour of the dial matches the dark brown which has become Zenith's hallmark colour b-)


----------



## MMMD (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice, sir. But in the interim since my last post, the space race has continued...


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

MMMD said:


> Very nice, sir. But in the interim since my last post, the space race has continued...


Looks a little polished, but so nice b-)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

looks very original and uncommon


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Christmas 2013










St. Stephen's day


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> Christmas 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig the futuristic design


----------



## Segnatempo (Nov 10, 2006)

Goodmornig at all,
i looking for a dial for this Zenith.
If you want contact me: [email protected]

Thank you, Michele.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Another Spaceman has joined ... # 5









This came from its first owner, who got it new in 1974.

Overall still nice condition. A small dent in the crystal. Fully original and unpolished.









Original bracelet is dated 4/71, a typical bracelet date for the Spaceman. Case serial numbers however date to ca. beginning of 1970.

Apparently the Zenith Spacemen arrived on planet Earth with some delay in 1971, or perhaps they had to stay in quarantine for over a year.









The original, hidden crown (four pointed star) is ca. 5.5 mm in diameter. Same style and almost the same size as the vintage Zenith El Primero crown.









Last service date unknown... After regulating, it still keeps excellent time with chronometer precision (as one would expect of Zenith cal 2562 PC).









As you can see, I can't get enough of the Zenith Defy's:

the beautiful and unusual cases and dials, the fine bracelets, and the excellent movement, combined with the Zenith Defy shock absorber:

it all adds up to an extraordinary timekeeper that is very pleasant, reassuring and comfortable to wear.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Spaceman # 7 has landed.
















Zenith Defy ref 01.1010.290 (same as the earlier ref A 7652), 1972. On original G.F. bracelet, dated 3/ 1972.

Zenith cal 2562 PC (28800 bph).

All original (I only polished the crystal).


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Even the crown is original. Congratulations!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Hartmut. Note that this may be the only model that Zenith ever made with a hidden crown: which is why most of these still have the original crown (all mine have).


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to correct myself, the last one above was not number seven (unless I include the empty case in the last but one post above). Number six was nice for its original, unpolished condition and original bracelet. 
But this is the real Spaceman number seven, and same as my first, it came on a leather band, and it is a little polished, but still very nice:














Zenith Defy ref A7652 cal 2562 PC (1970)


----------



## Blackpaul (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi All! Its my first post ever on this forum.
Few days ago I bought my first ever Zenith -Model A791 "spaceman", cal 405 (Movado).
I'm missing an original crown. It was replaced by the previous owner..and lost forever.. so sad.. Also, as you can see, I'm missing original bracelet.
If you, Zenith lovers, could please help me collect all the missing pieces, or at least point me to the right direction, where to find them - that would be perfect!
Help me restore this beauty to its original glory!

Thank you all and greetings!
Paul Black (Ireland)


----------



## Blackpaul (Nov 30, 2017)

*Re: Should have another Zenith in a week or so ...*

Hi guys!
I became an owner of my own "marmite" few days ago. I was wondering - If you have any spare crowns for model A791 cal 405 (Movado)? I'm missing crown and bracelet. Bracelet is no big deal but the crown... it was replaced by the previous owner and lost. 
If you can - please help!
Greetings to you all!
Paul Black


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Craft a WTB.

Nice watch and welcome!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

The bracelet and endpieces are for sale on e-Bay, but the price is high: there is a used bracelet for sale for 500 euro, and another seller has the ZP endpieces for 70 £. The most difficult part to find may be the original crown, as stated above it should be about 5.5 mm in diameter.


----------



## Blackpaul (Nov 30, 2017)

sempervivens said:


> The bracelet and endpieces are for sale on e-Bay, but the price is high: there is a used bracelet for sale for 500 euro, and another seller has the ZP endpieces for 70 £. The most difficult part to find may be the original crown, as stated above it should be about 5.5 mm in diameter.


Thanks mates for this. I really appreciate your welcome and a word of advice *sampervivens *and *soaking.fused*.
So I will setup a new "want to buy" page. Meanwhile if you will see any spare parts I'm looking for - I will be delighted to have a hint about them.
THX


----------



## Blackpaul (Nov 30, 2017)

Guys! Is it not the one I am looking for? 
EBAY


----------

